# can someone help me get this straight?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i have a quick question that needs to be answerd in a paper i am writing for my professor about american pitbulls and their history. this question goes into my poor breeding section. i want to know why people sell red noses and blue noses for a higher price when there is no reason they should do so. in this section i am starting off with people selling poor quality pits for a higher price just over color. is there a reason in pitbull history or something why they think these colors should be sold for a higher price? because i dont get it i feel like i am missing something!


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i dont think theres anything in history about one color is more expensive then another, i think its just breeders saying certain colors are rare. to me most people just pay for a color cause they like it, but sorry i dont have any facts for you.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

There is absolutely *no reason *why an APBT of any specific color is worth more.

Quite honestly it is an advertising ploy

RARE blue nose

or

Red nose in front of the breed name to make it sound more special

The old supply and demand thing also kicks in because so many wanna be owners got pulled in thinking certain colors were more special a fad started

It is a pretty vicious cycle and those who bred for color or size or for that matter any just one quality instead of the total package dog who has great structure, health, temperament and drive and a HUGE part of the downfall of the breed. Hope that helps answer the question better.

I find it sad how many actually think blue nose and red nose are more than just colors and are types or even a different breed of APBT UUUUGH . It is sad and thanks to the BYBs who gave them that incorrect info:curse:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks a lot. i didnt think there was anything in the history of these dogs that gave any indication why the color red or blue should be so importaint! and yes it is very frustrating that people actually think so. some one told me oh you have a brindle with a red colored nose. thats extremely rare because rednoses dont usually come in brindle you could sell him for a lot if you wanted to! i just told hom you have no idea about pitbulls if you think color matters so dont even talk to me about them any more!:stick:


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

I will be writing a paper on the APBT too. I would just call it a fad that the breeders are using it as a sale pitch which is causing health problems in the APBTs. hope this helps or give you an idea.


----------

